# Something I have never had on my grill



## lemans (Apr 27, 2019)

In another forum a question was posed..”what have you never had on your grill?”  I answered Meatloaf..
 So let’s go.. meatloaf Saturday!

Started with 1.5 lb of 80/20. To that I added . Sausage. 1 beaten egg 1 cup Panko , 1/2 cup each of parmigiana cheese and diced up mozzarella. I cup of my bbq sauce and 1/2 cup of rub
Shaped it and rolled it tight in plastic wrap and aluminum foil and tossed it in the freeze for 1/2 hour.
  Meanwhile I started up the egg with cherry wood til it hit 275


----------



## lemans (Apr 27, 2019)

45 mins in the IT was 115 so I started to glaze with bbq and honey


----------



## lemans (Apr 27, 2019)

Glazed at 30 mins intervals til the IT hits 160


----------



## lemans (Apr 27, 2019)

The finished product.  Didn’t last too long..


----------



## jaxgatorz (Apr 27, 2019)

That looks like its going to be awesome !!!!


----------



## heycookieman (Apr 27, 2019)

ill be right over Mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 27, 2019)

Looks great. Our youngest son hates meatloaf. I smoked a couple last year and he devoured it.


----------



## uncle eddie (Apr 27, 2019)

Great looking meatloaf!  Like!


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 27, 2019)

OMG!! That looks great!!


----------



## Preacher Man (Apr 27, 2019)

Pound it 

My wife makes a killer meatloaf. But we've never put it in the smoke sauna...


----------



## ofelles (Apr 27, 2019)

I have a Cajun meatloaf recipe I have been making for years.  It's on my list to try smoked, maybe wrapped with bacon.


----------



## lemans (Apr 27, 2019)

It was always my with in the oven. But this was awesome


----------



## JJS (Apr 27, 2019)

I was just informed in fixin to have yellow fin tuna on my smoker soon...... no Fn clue what to do with it lol


----------



## flatbroke (Apr 27, 2019)

Looks good. now I want to do one next weekend


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 27, 2019)

So someone explain the difference between a fatty and a meat loaf log onda smoker???? 

Looks good...I'd eat that.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 27, 2019)

That looks down right delicious.  I love smoked meatloaf.
POINT 
Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 28, 2019)

That is a good looking meatloaf!
Congrats on making the carousel!!
Al


----------



## lemans (Apr 28, 2019)

Thank you all


----------



## uncle eddie (Apr 28, 2019)

Nice - you made the carousel too!  Congrats!


----------



## JC in GB (Apr 28, 2019)

Thanks for sharing that.  I am going to have to try a meat loaf on the smoker now.  Looks great.


----------



## Braz (Apr 28, 2019)

We did a smoked meatloaf a couple years ago we haven't made one in the oven since. We do two at a time since meatloaf freezes well in meal or individual sized portions.


----------



## dr k (Apr 29, 2019)

Nice!  We made three meatloaves yesterday and froze two.  My favorite food to smoke on Qmatz.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 29, 2019)

looks great!  I like mine with a bacon weave wrapping.  But I see you have cheese inside?!  I looks killer!!!  I will be adding cheese to the next meatloaf logs!


----------



## zwiller (Apr 29, 2019)

Have not smoked one either but plan to.  I plan to try Marianski's method and it calls for cure and other things.  CONGRATS on the ride!  LIKE


----------



## bbqbrett (Apr 29, 2019)

Looks really good!  Someday I will have to give that a try.


----------



## jimmyinsd (Apr 30, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> So someone explain the difference between a fatty and a meat loaf log onda smoker????
> 
> Looks good...I'd eat that.



a fatty is made with seasoned pork sausage with no filler material,  and meat loaf is ground beef with filler/binder (eggs and crackers/bread crumbs) added?


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 30, 2019)

jimmyinsd said:


> a fatty is made with seasoned pork sausage with no filler material,  and meat loaf is ground beef with filler/binder (eggs and crackers/bread crumbs) added?


Thanks for the reply... Is this the only difference?


----------



## jimmyinsd (Apr 30, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Thanks for the reply... Is this the only difference?



from my experience,  you can doctor the hell out of a meatloaf just as you can a fatty.   meatloaf often has its chunks mixed throughout the blob of meat while a fatty is usually wrapped around a core of the chunky stuffs.  

fatty = meat twinkie
meatloaf = meat fruitcake


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 30, 2019)

jimmyinsd said:


> fatty = meat twinkie
> meatloaf = meat fruitcake


LOL!!! Nice analogy!!!


----------



## branstone (May 1, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> So someone explain the difference between a fatty and a meat loaf log onda smoker????
> 
> Looks good...I'd eat that.


a fatty  is wrapped in a bacon weave before cooking.


----------



## flyboys (May 1, 2019)

Hahahahaha, meat twinkie.

Nice meat loaf, looks fantastic!  Great job


----------



## jokensmoken (May 5, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> So someone explain the difference between a fatty and a meat loaf log onda smoker????
> 
> Looks good...I'd eat that.


It's all in the prep.
With fattys, ground meat (usually sausage) is rolled out with a rolling pin (like pie dough, sort of)
Toppings are piled on top and the whole thing gets rolledi up into a log and wrapped  in bacon...
That's a very simplistic explination and there are various techniques for "building a fatty" but that is the gist...
With meatloaf ingredients usually just get mixed in with the ground meat and the mixture is formed into a loaf or log...there's no "rolling out the meat like pie dough" process in making a meatloaf.


----------



## ponzLL (May 8, 2019)

Wow now THIS is a cool idea. Never would have thought to do it but I'm definitely going to make it happen now. Looks like it turned out great!


----------



## jimmyinsd (May 9, 2019)

branstone said:


> a fatty  is wrapped in a bacon weave before cooking.



not necessarily... its still a fatty without the bacon wrap.  its just a nekkid fatty at that point.



jokensmoken said:


> It's all in the prep.
> With fattys, ground meat (usually sausage) is rolled out with a rolling pin (like pie dough, sort of)
> Toppings are piled on top and the whole thing gets rolledi up into a log and wrapped  in bacon...
> That's a very simplistic explination and there are various techniques for "building a fatty" but that is the gist...
> With meatloaf ingredients usually just get mixed in with the ground meat and the mixture is formed into a loaf or log...there's no "rolling out the meat like pie dough" process in making a meatloaf.



from my days over at the bbq brethren... a fatty doesnt need to be stuffed,  some guys just smoke a chub of jimmy deans with a rub on it and I guess that meets minimum standards. (bare minimum IMO)


----------

